# Question regarding using flowers?



## Ty520 (Jun 8, 2021)

I am interested in experimenting with flowers like violet and lilac.

Unfortunately, culinary flowers don't grow well here...or at all; I would be forced to acquire dried flowers. I have also seen that it is important to only use the petals - especially with violets - and to make sure there are no sepals, stamens etc in the batch. 

Also, Unfortunately, I had a bad experience with using dried elderflowers in the past - it imparted an unpleasant vegetal taste. I attribute this to the fact that they were dry and not fresh.

From what i can find, people who sell dried violets, lilacs etc don't' seem to take time to separate them.

Anyone else have experience with them?

Any have any advice or tips?


----------



## Vinobeau (Jun 13, 2021)

I've never done violets or lilacs - they both seem a bit to labor intensive! I've done a lot of wild rose petal and hibiscus and some Heather & Hibiscus, and Day lilies (only once). I've also done Elderflower, that i thought was pretty good. Get some dried Hibiscus flowers from your local health food store or Amazon, for your first try.


----------



## Rice_Guy (Jun 13, 2021)

vegetal, that was my impression with clover flowers, have some black locust flowers in process and my impression after heat treating was vegetal too, ,,, I tossed the clover.


Ty520 said:


> I am interested in experimenting with flowers like . . . I had a bad experience with using dried elderflowers in the past - it imparted an unpleasant vegetal taste. I attribute this to the fact that they were dry and not fresh. . . . any advice or tips?


----------

